# Cichlid 10g tank cichlids/tropical



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got another tank. 10g here's the list :

2 convicts
1 jahanii 
1 crory cat
1 Honey gourami 
1 placo
1 black tetra
1 yellow tail morii 
1 kenyi
1 comet gf
1 tiger tilapia

Which ones do I take out ? All under 2 " juviniles


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow problem. First take out the convicts, they're central american cichlids and require 30+ gallon, next if you have a common pleco it grows to be 2 feet long and needs a 75+ gallon, the black skirt tetra you can keep if you get three more of them, the honey gourami can stay, the johanni cichlid is an african cichlid as well as the kenyi and yellow tail morii and all require at the minimum 40+ gallon, finally the comet goldfish cannot be mixed with tropical fish get rid of it, finally the tilapia is going to outgrow your tank quick, return it, finally keep the cory cat, just get 2 more and you should be good.

New Stocking
4 Black Skirt Tetras
3 Cory Cats
1 Honey Gourami


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

10 gallon tank and cichlids are two things that should not be putted at the same sentence. It's just not compatible.
Please, do some research at google and you will realize that quite easily and fast.
You should keep the tetras, danios,etc..., but forget about cichlids.
Or maybe you can find a dwarf cichlid that fit in that 10 gallon tank, for more information on dwarf cichlids contact BelieveInBlue, he will help you out.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, I just schooled. I did a bit of research and overstocking a tank with cichlids is actually better than it not being overstocked. ( comet is gone, dinner)


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Still get rid of the cichlids, pleco, and tilapia.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks, thinking of making it a Betta tank with the list I was given...


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

That as fine keep the Cory cats and if u want to get rid if the rest or replace the honey gourami with the betta


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I will add that this is the not the first time 'guru' has posted an absolutely ridiculous list. Pretty sure this is another joke...


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

No not a joke, i have not in the same tank of course. I have 3 tanks in total, 55, 10, 40


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Also these guys are all juvinile under. I only keeping 1/3 of the mentioned fish.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

What fish


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, I'll keep you posted


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I certainly hope the convicts were among the ones you removed.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes convicts are in 35 g


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I kept the JOHANNII, reed fish, crory cat, 4 guppy feeders, Auratus female


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

No get rid of the cichlids and where did u get the redfish get rid of it


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Reedfish? Why is that ?


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

It gets 14 inches long. Siklidguru are u messing with us?:[


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Messing with you ? What do u mean ? Why do you say that ?


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Would you like to see a pic?


----------

